# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة رأس السنة المريخيه 31 ديسمبر 2012 (اخبار و أعمدة)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلى وسلم على صاحب القدر العالي رسول المعالي من كان بين الرسل ذو قدر عالي 

جعل الله العام الجديد على المريخ بالخير والانتصارات وابعد الله عنه الاحتراب بين ابنائه 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
امن مدرب المريخ محمد عثمان الكوكي علي مواجهة الاندية التونسية الترجي وصيف الابطال والنجم الساحلي والافريقي التونسي الذين سيتباري معهم المريخ خلال فترة معسكره التحضيري بتونس استعدادا للموسم الكروي الجديد.كشفت معلومات دقيقة تحصلت عليها قوون مساء امس من العاصمة المصرية القاهرة بان حارس المريخ عصام الحضري الذي عاد الي بلاده مساء امس بعد مشاركته مع منتخب الفراعنة امام منتخب قطر سينتظم من جديد في معسكر المنتخب المصري يوم الثالث من يناير القادم بالعاصمة القاهرة قبل السفر الي دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة يوم الخامس منه وذلك لاداء مباراتين اعداديتين امام منتخب النجوم السوداء (غانا) يوم 11 يناير وافيال ساحل العاج يوم 14 يناير قبل ان يعود للقاهرة من جديد يوم 16 ويلحق ببعثة المريخ بتونس يوم 17 حيث سيغيب اللاعب عن معسكر الفريق الاعدادي للمرحلة الاولي بمروي. وسيقوم الاتحاد المصري بمخاطبة نادي المريخ بخطاب رسمي مساء اليوم لطلب خدمات اللاعب وغيابه عن الفترة الاولي من الاعداد.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

اكد التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بالمريخ وصوله في الثامنة صباح غد الاثنين الي مطار الخرطوم استعدادا لتولي زمام الامور رسميا في القلعة الحمراء والاشراف علي معسكري المريخ الاولي والخارجي بسد مروي وتونس استعدادا للموسم الكروي الجديد.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
رحب رئيس المريخ المتنحي الدكتور جمال الوالي بمبادرة لجنة المساعي الحميدة للم الشمل المريخي واحتواء ازمة الاستقالات التي قادها الزعيم محمد الياس محجوب وابوالقوانين محمد الشيخ مدني حيث دعا الوالي رموز واقطاب النادي بجانب اعضاء المجلس المستقيلين وبقية الاعضاء لاجتماع حاشد مساء اليوم بمنزله بحي الصفاء بالخرطوم لوضع اللمسات النهائية لانهاء الازمة الادارية بالنادي وسحب الاعضاء لاستقالاتهم وبداية مشوار جديد للمجلس الحالي. وكشف ود الياس عن حضور كل رموز وكبار النادي لهذا الاجتماع الذي وصفه بالتاريخي.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
نجحت مبادرة السيدين جمال الوالي و عصام الحاج في انتزاع فتيل الازمة المريخة التي هزت عرش النادي.. بموافقة المستقيلون من المجلس بقيادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسي .. محمد الريح سنهوري .. متوكل احمد على .. الحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان..وافقو على سحب استقالاتهم والعودة الى العمل بمجلس المريخ على ان تعقد جمعية عمومية في يونيو المقبل لاختيار مجلس جديد وحضر الاجتماع بمنزل السيد جمال الوالي الرئيس المستقيل الى جانب اعضاء المجلس المستقيلين الى جانب الاعضاء الذين قبلت المفوضية استقالاتهم ويفقد المجلس جهود كل من السيد جمال الوالي والسيد عبد القادر همت وجمال احمد عمر بسبب قبول استقالاتهم من قبل المفوضية بعد استيفاء القد الزمني.
الى ذلك كشفت مصادر الصحفية ان السيد عصام الحاج قام بمخاطبة المفوضية بالاتفاق الجديد واعلن انفراج الازمة و سحب الاستقالات وستكون هناك تحركات من اجل اقناع المفوضية بخصوص الثلاثي لاستكمال فترتهم مع المجلس بتحركات من الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
تاكد بما لا يدع مجالا للشك غياب اللاعب المصري وحارس المريخ عصام الحضر عن بداية الاعداد مع المريخ بسبب مشاركته مع المنتخب المصري في مبارياتهى الاعدادية هذه الايام و يتوقع ان يحضر اللاعب الى الخرطوم في الاسبوع الثاني و ليس الاول من شهر يناير المقبل وكان اللاعب قد اصيب في مباراة بلاده ضد قطر وعاد بعدها للمارسة نشاطه بعد تاهيل متكامل خلال الايام الماضية.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم


سنة (كبيسه) و(حلوه) يامريخ !
يطوى عام 2012 اخر صفحاته مع مغيب شمس هذا اليوم مخلفا ورائه الكثير من الاحداث الرياضية التى ستظل خالدة فى الاذهان بكل ايجابياتها المفرحة ومراراتها القاسية الحزينة ,, فاذا اختصرنا احداث هذا العام على ماجرى ويجرى فى المريخ لنال نصيب الاسد من هذه الاحداث وتداعياتها التى نزل بعضها كالصاعقة على جماهيره الوفية من خلال النتائج السلبية والسقوط المدوى فى البطولات الافريقية التى خرج منها المريخ خال الوفاض فضلا عن الاخفاق الكبير الذى تمثل فى خسارة لقب الدورى الممتاز بعد النتائج المتواضعة والاداء الهزيل والفكر التدريبى الضحل . 
فقد كانت بالفعل سنة كبيسة جدا على المريخ وجماهيره بدأت (ملامحها السوداء) بعد انتهاء مراسم تتويج المريخ بلقب الدورى الممتاز فى موسمه قبل الاخير وتحت قيادة مدربه السابق الكابتن حسام البدرى الذى استعجل قرار الرحيل والمغادرة رغم ان كل الابواب كانت مشرعة امامه فى التجديد ورفع قيمة العقد الذى يطلبه ليظل فى منصبه الا انه اخطأ التقدير او ربما لم يعرف كيفية ( الضغط والمساومه ) الامر الذى رد عليه جمال الوالى حينها بسرعة البرق فى سد الطريق امام المدرب المصرى الشاب بالتعاقد المباشر مع المدرب البرازيلى ريكاردو لتبدا اولى كوارث العام وسبقت هذا التعاقد اخطاء الاحلال والابدال كما جرت العادة مع ختام كل موسم لتجرى بعدها عجلة الاخفاق فى الدوران باولى حلقات مسلسل نزيف النقاط الذى بدأ مع انطلاقة الدورى الممتاز لتتواصل الحلقات حتى خسر الفريق فرصته فى الدفاع عن لقبه وكذلك الخروج من دورى الابطال والتحول نحو بطولة الكونفدرالية التى بنت عليها الجماهير الوفية آمالا كبيرة فى ان تكون من نصيب المريخ فى ظل النتائج الايجابية التى حصدها الفريق وصعوده المبكر لنصف النهائى وصدارته لمجموعته قبل ان تأتى النهاية الحزينة على يد فريق ليوباردز الكونغولى ليخسر المريخ بذلك موسمه الافريقي ,, قبل ان يجد ضالته فى كاس السودان لينقذ بها موسمه التنافسي !
لم يخلو هذا العام ايضا من منغصات اخرى دفع ثمنها المريخ ولازالت تلقى بظلالها عليه ابرزها احداث الشغب التى طالت ملعبه فى مباراة القمة الحزينة وحجم الخراب والاضرار التى خلفتها تلك الاحداث المؤسفة ولازالت نتائج التحقيق حولها معلقة حيث لم يحصل النادى على حقوقه الكاملة فى اصلاح الاضرار الكبيرة التى لحقت باستاده , ثم جاءت استقالة رئيس النادى جمال الوالى وبعض الاعضاء لتزيد الطين بله ويتعرض بعدها مجلس الادارة لهزة عنيفه بسبب تسجيل ثنائى الهلال هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف وماافرزه ذلك من خلافات وانشقاقات بين بقية الاعضاء عمقت من حجم الازمة الادارية ووضعت النادى على شفا حفرة من الانهيار لاسيما فى ظل التقشف الذى بدأ ينتهجه النادى فى تسجيلاته وتعاقداته من المحترفين الاجانب ,, ولكن كما يقولون ماضاقت حلقاتها واستحكمت الا لتفرج ,, حيث نتج من وراء هذه الازمات العديد من المبادرات الكريمة التى اظهرت معدن الرجال فى المريخ وكيف يسارعون لخدمة هذا الكيان وايجاد الحلول لمشاكله وازماته عندما يتطلب الامر ذلك ,, حيث جاء الفرج من بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي على يد نفر كريم من اقطاب النادى عرفوا كيف يتدخلوا فى اللحظة الاخيرة ويزرعوا البهجة والسعادة فى نفوس اهل المريخ قبل ان يشد عام 2012 الرحيل , حيث توج هؤلاء جهودهم باقناع المستقيلين فى العودة من جديد لمجلس الادارة وبالتالى طى اخر صفحة من هذه الازمة والتى نرجو ونتمنى ان تكون الاخيرة ويكون فى تداعياتها من الدورس والعبر التى يستفاد منها فى الخروج بالنادى من هذا النفق المظلم والمؤذى الذى وجد الجميع انهم سجناء بداخله طوال الفترة القصيرة الماضية التى اعقبت تسجيل ثنائى الهلال هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف .
على العموم عام 2012 بدأ فى المريخ بالاحزان وانتهى بالافراح التى نتمنى ان تدوم وتستمر فى عامه الجديد باذن الله . 
الدعم الخارجي من روابط المريخ
اسعدنى كثيرا ان تتبنى رابطة مشجعى المريخ بالدوحه التنسيق مع بقية الروابط الاخرى بدول الخليج فى تقديم الدعم المالى المطلوب للمساهمة فى تكلفة المعسكر الخارجى القادم والذى يفترض ان يقام فى تونس فى الاسبوع الثانى من الشهر القادم ,, فمثل هذه الخطوة ليست بالامر الجديد على روابط المريخ بدول المهجر فهناك الكثير من المساهمات المالية والعينية التى ظلت تقدمها هذه الروابط وفى تبنى علاج بعض اللاعبين كما فعلت من قبل رابطة المريخ بالدوحه وكذلك رابطة المريخ فى دبى وغيرهما من الروابط الاخرى , وهو مايدعونا ان نطالب مجلس الادارة بعدما عادت اليه روح الوفاق والوئام ان يعمل من جانبه على توطيد قنوات الاتصال بالروابط لتكون موردا ثابتا بالنسبة له بدلا من سياسة اللجوء لها عند اللزوم فقط وفى مناسبات محدودة , فالجميع داخل وخارج السودان سواسية فى الحقوق والواجبات تجاه هذه الكيان الضخم .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
حروف كروية
عبدالمجيد عبد الرازق 


استثمار قميص هيثم
مع بداية كل عام جديد يستغل بعض الافراد فريقا القمة الهلال والمريخ ونجومهما الكبار في اصدار اجندة العام دون ان ياخذوا اذنا من المجلس او اللاعبين ويحققون منها الملايين بل وصل الامر العام الماضي لاستغلال صورة رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي بل ان كثير من المحلات التجارية تتاجر بشعار النادييين وهناك اشخاص مع ادوات التشجيع والاعلام وعلاقات مفاتيح حتي اصبح هناك تنافس علي الجودة والطباعة خارج السودان.
يحدث كل هذا رغم ان الناديان وقعا عقود مع شركات اعلان لتقوم بهذا العمل وعلي راسها شركة سما ميديا ولكنها فشلت في السيطرة علي هذه المافية وصمتت قيادات الناديين رغم ان هذه الخطوة يمكن ان تحقق عائدا ماديا كبيرا للنادي كما تفعل كل الاندية الكبيرة في العالم وكما يفعل النجوم الكبار الذين لايسمحون لشخص ليستغلهم دون توقيع عقد يمنحه حقه المادي.
قبل ايام بعثت برسالة للاستاذ ازهري وداعة الله عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ورئيس الدائرة القانوينة بالنادي عن طريق الكابتن محمد موسي مدير الكرة بفريق المريخ اقترحت عليه اصدار تحذير لكل الذين ظلوا يتاجرون بفريق المريخ ونجومه قبل بداية العام وان يقوم المريخ بهذا العمل مع احدي شركات الاعلان او مع شركة ام تي ان الراعي الرسمي للنادي لتقوم بطبع شعار النادي في شكل (تي شيرت) وشال واعلام وقبعات وعلاقات مفاتيح وولاعات وغيرها من الادوات بما فيها عدة القهوة والشاي.
امس الاول اصدر المريخ التحذير ولكن يجب ان يتبع بالعمل بان يسيطر اولا علي السوق ويقاضي اي شخص قام باستغلال الفريق او اللاعبين في العام الجديد مع تنفيذ الفكرة عن طريق الشركة الراعية حتي يحافظ المريخ علي حقوقه وستحقق هذه الخطوة عائد كبيرا مع بداية الموسم .
امس اقترحت علي المجلس عن طريق محمد موسي ايضا ان يستغل انضمام النجم الكبير هيثم مصطفي لصفوفه ورغم خلافنا في تسجيله الذي لم يرتبط بنجوميته او مستواه الفني الا انه يمثل كسب ادبي كبير يجب استغلاله فالكل ينتظر لحظة رؤية هيثم بشعار المريخ لانه يمثل الحدث الاكبر في العام الجديد كما مثل انهاء عقده مع الهلال اهم حدث في العام الحالي وذلك بطباعة كمية من (التي شيرت) بصورة ورقم هيثم وعليه توقيعه ويكون بديلا لتذكرة الدخول للمهرجان بعد تحديد السعر علي ان تتكفل بالقيمة الشركة الراعية لوجود شعارها علي شعار المريخ.
نعلم جيدا ان المهرجان سيحقق اقبالا منقطع النظير فقد عايشنا من قبل مهرجان الدحيش ومهرجان ابراهومة حيث امتلآ استاد المريخ عن اخره رغم ان حجمه كان اصغرمن الحالي وهو عمل تقوم به كل الاندية العالمية حيث تقوم بتسويق قميص النجم الجديد واضرب مثالا بفريق ريال مدريد بعد انضمام النجم البرتقالي كرستيانو رونالدو لصفوفه حيث حقق عائد بيع قميصه قرابة تكلفة صفقة انضامه للفريق وهناك امثلة كثيرة.
حان الوقت لمجلسي الهلال والمريخ ان يحافظا حقوق الناديين فنحن الان في عالم لاحتراف وفي زمن الملكية الفكرية والقانون معهما.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
القلم الاحمر 
 داوود عبدالحق ابورونق 


وعاد الاستقرار


•	الحمدلله اخيرا بعد ترقب وقلق انفرجت ازمة المريخ و عاد الاستقرار الي الكوكب الاحمر بعد ان نجحت مبادرة كبار المريخ في احتواء قضية الاستقالات وركن الجميع الي صوت العقل وتجلت روعة المريخ حيث رجع من استقال وحل الاستقرار بديار المريخ 
•	عمت الخلافات الديار الحمراء ونشطت الاستقالات وسط اعضاء المجلس وتصدع المجلس وبذلت محاولات جادة من اجل عودة المستقلين حتي تمضي سفينة المريخ الي بر الامان وهذا ما حدث حيث انتصرت مصلحة المريخ وعاد الحب والوئام للصفوة 
•	بذل والي المريخ كل جهوده من اجل الحفاظ علي وحدة الكيان وايضا نشط اقطاب المريخ ومجلس الشوري من أجل لم شمل الاسرة الحمراء وقد اسفرت تلك الجهود عن عودة الاستقرار للمريخ وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعي .
•	المريخ يمر بمنعطف حرج ويحتاج لجهود كل ابنائه والمرحلة المقبلة تتطلب التسامي فوق الجراح وان تنتهي الخلافات وان يتنازل كل شخص عن موقفه ما دام الهدف خدمة المريخ وتقدمه ويجب ان يعمل الجميع يدا واحدة من أجل مصلحة الكيان ورفعتة 
•	حقيقة انتقدنا جمال الوالي بسبب توقيت الاستقالة الغير مناسب لكننا نعلم بأن جمال الوالي لم يقصر مع عشقه المريخ فقد تكفل بكل مصاريف التسجيلات بل هو الداعم الوحيد من اجل ان يمضي دولاب العمل المريخي بانتظام ويكفي جمال الوالي تنازله عن مبلغ 12مليار جنيه صرفها والوالي بالرغم من مشغولياته الكبيرة الا انه لم ينسي المريخ وفتح منزلة واحتوي كل الخلافات من اجل المريخ ويستحق جمال الوالي الشكر والتقدير .
•	الان يمكن ان نستبشر بموسم استثنائي للمريخ فالمريخ يضم كوكبة ممتازة من اللاعبين مع وجود مدرب قدير 
•	كنا نتمني استمرار فاروق جبره مساعدا للكوكي لكن يبدو ان في الامر شيء ما فقد ابعد جبرة وتم تعين خالد ونعتقد ان خالد ومعه المهندس محمد موسي قد نجحا في دائرة الكرة وكان يجب منحهما فرصة اخري لتحقيق مزيد من النجاح علي العموم نتمني لجبرة التوفيق في مشواره الجديد وايضا النجاح لخالد وموسي .


•	السيد الامين البرير رئيس الهلال ملأ الدنيا ضجيجا وقال انه لن يسجل لاعبا من المريخ في كشوفات الهلال لكنه سرعان ما تراجع وسجل الشغيل والغريب ان المدرب غارزيتو انتقد تسجيل الشغيل لانه يلعب علي الاجسام ولا يعرف استخلاص الكرة الا بمخالفة ومضي غارزيتو قائلا انه لايعقل ان يستعني عن علاء الدين والتعاقد مع الشغيل الذي يفوقه علاء مستوي و مهارة وجسارة وقد تغزل عارزيتو في علاء وهذا الكلام يؤكد ان شطب علاء الدين لم يكن فنيا بل كيديا .
•	بدورنا نبارك لحبايبنا الزرق اللاعب الشغيل ونتمني له التوفيق مع الهلال وهذا زمن الاحتراف وبنفس المنطق نتمني من حبايبنا الزرق مباركة انتقال البرنس وعلاء للكوكب الاحمر لانه تجسيد حقيقي لمعني الاحتراف ويساعد علي نبذ التعصب الاعمي .
•	حبايبنا الزرق حلتهم تحنن بعد فشل قيد الثلاثي الاجنبي وشطب الامير هيثم والجوكر علاء الدين والهداف المرعب سادومبا والله يا جعلي الله يكون في عونكم ومبروك عليكم الشغيل وبعض جماهيركم اعتصامات وختامها بلطجة وشبيحة وضرب مبرح للكابتن احمد عافية مما جعل المدرب غارزيتو يفكر مليون مرة قبل الحضور للسودان وقد تواترت انباء تفيد برفض غارزيتو العودة مجددا وبهذه المناسبة ندين ونشجب الاعتداء علي الكابتن عافية ونتمني له عاجل الشفاء .
•	انتهي عام 2012 بخيره وشره واقبل علينا عام 2013 الذي نتمناه عام خير وبركة علي السودان وكل عام للامة السودانية بمناسبة اعياد الاستقلال ونعتقد ان خبر انتقال البرنس الامير هيثم للمريخ من اهم الاحداث الرياضية اما أسواها هو فضيحة اشراك مساوي وخصم ثلاث نقاط من السودان .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
اتجاها قويا برز فى مجلس المريخ بتاجيل مهرجان النصر لاستقبال اللاعبين الجدد الذى كان مقررا له السبت المقبل الى يوم 19 يناير عقب عودة الفريق من مروى لمزيد من الترتيب ولضمان مشاركة اللاعبين فى فقرات المهرجان قبل السفر الى تونس.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

اعلن الفريق عبدالله وعصام الحاج معا استمرار مجلس المريخ حتى شهر يونيو 2013 وتقوم جمعية عمومية بعد نهاية الدورة الاولى وطالب الثنائي بضرورة وقوف الجميع مع المجلس
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ يتوقع بطاقة البورندي سليماني
 يتوقع المريخ وصول بطاقة اللاعب البورندي سليماني مهاجم الجيش الرواندي الذي وقع مع المريخ على ابداْ رغبة اللعب له ويتوقع ان تصل بطاقة اللاعب في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم فيما يرسل المريخ اسمه الى الاتحاد الافريقي اليوم بعد ان اكمل اجراءات قيد اللاعب امام مكاتب الاتحاد الرياضي وكان المريخ قد اكمل اجراءات كل من موانزا ومكسيم الذين وقعا للمريخ بعد حضور بطاقتيهما للاتحاد العام واصبحا لاعبين بكشوفات المريخ .


*

----------


## على الصغير

*اهتمام كبيرا بمهرجان نجوم المريخ الجدد

 واصلت لجنة مهرجان تكريم نجوم التسجيلات بالمريخ اجتماعاتها المتواصلة وعقدت امس اجتماعا ناقشت من خلالها الترتيات المالية و الادارية لمهرجان النجوم والذي ينطلق في الخامس من الشهر المقبلة باستاد المريخ والذي يشرفه السيد جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ المستقيل الى جانب اعضاء مجلس الشوري على رأسهم السيد محمد الياس محجوب واستاذ الاجيال حسن محمد عبد الله ويتوقع مشاركة فاعلة من قادة العمل الرياضي بالسودان الى جانب مشاركة قدامي لاعبي المريخ على رأسهم بشري وبشارة .


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

* عنواين صحيفة الصدى 
اجتماع حى الصفا ينزع فتيل الازمة المريخية .. والباشا نجما لموسم 2012

عدم اكتمال النصاب انتخابات الهلال .. همد اتوفستر كان له راى فى الشغيل .. والكوكي يطالب بتماسك الجميع وتضافر الجهود والتونسي يصل الخرطوم الخميس 

عصام الحاج : اختلاف الراى يجعل المريخ اقوى 

علاء الدين يوسف يصل دبي ويؤكد عودته قبل انطلاق الاعداد 

محمد الريح يتمسك بالاستقالة 

الباشا يحصل على اعلى الاصوات ويتوج نجما للموسم 

الكوكي سعيد بعودة الصفا وانقشاع الازمة



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور شيخ طارق و علي الصغير و هيمو . . . لا عدمناكم يا رائعين
*

----------


## الدلميت

*كل الشكر للشباب  علي الصغير وهيمو وشيخ طارق 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مشكورين ياصفوة و ربنا يديم علينا الصفاء
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حمد الله ع السلامة شيخ طارق 

مشكورين علي وهيموووووووووووو
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*محمد الريح يتمسك بالاستقالة 

علي كيفو والله بعد دا 
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الحديث الكثير عن انتقال هيثم وعلاء الدين لن يعيدهما إلى كشوفات الهلال
جرادة في سروال ولا بعضي إلا قعاده كعب!!
لم ينشغل الناس بموضوع مثل انشغالهم هذه الأيام بانتقال هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف من نادي الهلال «العرضة شمال إلى نادي المريخ «العرضة جنوب»، وذلك لعنصر المفاجأة في ذلك رغم أن اللاعبين أصبحا مطلوقي السراح بعد أن تم شبطهما من الهلال. فما أن تصعد الى مركبة عامة أو تجلس لتناول الطعام في مطعم أو كافتيريا حتى تجد أن الناس يتحدثون عن ذلك الموضوع، وحتى الناس الذين لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم أصحبوا يتحدثون عن ذلك، أما الرياضيون والصحف الرياضية فقد أصبح هذا الموضوع مادة دسمة لهم، فما أن تلقى نظرة على العناوين البارزة للصحف حتى تجدها تتناول هذا الموضوع بـ «البنط العريض»، وحتى السياسية منها بعد أن كانت تتحدث عن المحاولة التخريبية أو الانقلابية أصبحت تتناول المسألة البرنسية بشكل يفوق التصور، ولم تهتم بالميزانية التي أُجيزت في خضم انتقال هيثم وعلاء الدين إلى نادي المريخ.
وفي رأيي أن انتقال لاعب من نادٍ منافس الى نظيره أصبح أمراً عادياً في دنيا الاحتراف عالمياً، وكل لاعب لا يجد استقراراً نفسياً أو مادياً يفكر في الانتقال إلى نادٍ آخر حتى لو كان في آخر الدنيا.. «الصين، اليابان، وروسيا». ولكننا في السودان تشغلنا هذه الأشياء كثيراً، والمفارقات كثيرة في هذه الدنيا، فكم من رئيس اُغتيل على يد حارسه، وكم من قائد فذ انقلبت عليه قاعدته بين ليلة وضحاها وأطاحته عن القيادة.
٭ إلا أن انتقال هيثم وعلاء قد ملأ الدنيا وشغل الناس، وهنا تحضرني قصة رواها أحد الأصدقاء إبَّان انعدام السكر في بداية عقد الإنقاذ، وقد ترك معظم الناس شرب الشاي، وكان هناك ثلاثة أصدقاء اثنان منهم تركا ذلك وأصرَّ الثالث على شرب الشاي بأية وسيلة «بلح، حلاوة». وعندما كانوا في طريقهم إلى أحد المآتم وقد امتطى كل واحد منهم حماره صاروا يتجاذبون أطراف الحديث عن انعدام السكر، وقال أحد اللذين تركا شرب الشاي إن الأمر بالنسبة له صار عادياً فهو يصحو من النوم ويصلي الصبح ثم يتوجه الى عمله كأن شيئاً لم يكن، وقال الثاني إنه عندما يتناول طعام غدائه كان يخرج من منزله متوجهاً إلى مزرعته دون أن يتذكر شرب الشاي ثم يعود في المساء ولا يخطر على باله شاي المغرب.. وظلا الاثنان يتحدثان هكذا عن هذا الموضوع حتى اقترب ثلاثتهم من مكان العزاء، وهنا قال الثالث الذي لم يترك شرب الشاي وظل يشربه بالبلح: «يا أخوانا هو عدم شرب الشاي ده بكتل ليه زول، إلا ترَ بخلي الزول يهضرب زيكم كده!!»
٭ ولذلك أقول إن الحديث الكثير عن انتقال هيثم وعلاء الدين لن يعيدهما إلى كشوفات الهلال، ولا أريد أن يُصاب الجميع بـ «الهضربة»، فالهلال نادٍ كبير ولن تتوقف مسيرته بذهاب لاعبين، وقد مرَّ على الهلال من اللاعبين الكبار خلال مسيرته الرياضية الكثير من أمثال جكسا وعز الدين الدحيش وأمين زكي وسبت دودو وشواطين والضب والثعلب وتنقا ووالي الدين «رحمه الله» وعبد الله موسى وود الكوري الكبير وفوزي المرضي وأحمد آدم وطارق أحمد آدم والكثير ممن لا يُتاح المجال لذكرهم.
٭ ولكن لاعباً مثل هيثم مصطفى الذي أمضى ميعة صباه الخصبة في ربوع نادي الهلال وأطرب عشاقه بفنه الرفيع، ما كان ينبغي له أن يختم مسيرته بالانتقال إلى النادي المنافس، فإن أخطأ رئيس النادي أو مدرب الفريق في حقه، فليس معنى ذلك أن يمسح كل ذلك التاريخ الخصب، وفي كرة القدم لا يمكن لمشجع أن يغير عشقه وميوله بهذه السرعة وهذه الطريقة، ناهيك عن لاعب سكب عرقه وجهده ودافع عن شعار ناديه ببسالة، وكان يمكن للاعب أن يجمد نشاطه إلى حين ذهاب المجلس الحالي فهو ليس دائماً، وكم من مجالس ذهبت عبر مسيرة نادي الهلال وقد عاصرها هيثم مصطفى، وهو يعلم ذلك تماماً، فانتقاله إلى نادي المريخ لم يكن حباً فيه ولكنه نكاية بالبرير، والعاقل الذي لا يتصرف بردود الأفعال مهما كانت، ولن يستطيع هيثم أن يفيد المريخ في شيء، والمثل السوداني يقول: «الما عندو غبينة ما بكاتل» ولن يستطيع البرنس أن يشتري غبينة حتى لو وفر له نادي المريخ المليارات، فهذه الأشياء لا تُشترى ولا تُباع، وقد كان غيره أشطر، وهنا يحضرني انتقال الدحيش إلى نادي المريخ، فالتاريخ يعيد نفسه، وما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة، ووجود البرنس في المريخ لن يضير الهلال في شيء وهو قادر على تعويض فقده، فالهلال كان موجوداً قبل أن ينتقل إليه هيثم وسيظل بعده، والمثل الدارفوري يقول: «جرادة في سروال ولا بعضي إلا قعاده كعب».
وهناك خاطرة تلازمني بأن هيثم مصطفى إذا لعب مباراة ضد فريقه السابق الهلال ربما راودته أحلام الماضي فيمرر الكرة إلى مهند الطاهر!! وقد قال المتنبي:
لكل امرءٍ من دهره ما تعوَّدا
وعادة سيف الدولة الطعنُ في العِدَاء
وهنا أقول بتصرف:
لكل هيثمٍ من دهره ما تعودا
وعادة البرنس التمرير لمهند الطاهرا
وفي الختام نقول إن حواء الهلال ولود ولن تعقم بعد ذهاب هيثم، ولكنه هل يستطيع أن يمنع نفسه من النظر إلى الهلال في السماء وقد حجب ضوؤه النجوم؟ فكيف يبدل الهلال بالنجمة، ونحن في السودان لنا مواقف تجاه هذه النجمة محلياً وعالمياً، ففي السودان حاربنا نجمة الحركة الشعبية وعالمياً نجمة الصهاينة نجمة داود، وقديماً قال الشاعر عبد الله البنا عن الهلال رمز الإسلام:
يا ذا الهلال عن الدنيا أو الدينِ
حدِّثْ فإن حديثاً منك يشفيني
ونلاحظ أن المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام يلبسون بدلات حمراء في انتظار تنفيذ حكم الإعدام، والآن قد لبس هيثم بدلته الحمراء في انتظار إعدام موهبته الكروية.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 


صحيفة الصحافة
نقاط ساخنة
أمجد مهدي الرفاعي 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اكرم يؤكد وصوله بالاربعاء 
 يصل الى الخرطوم يوم غد الاربعاء حارس المريخ اكرم الهادي سليم بعد ان اطمأن على سلامته من خلال الفحوصات الطبية التي اجراها هناك وكان اللاعب قد وعد الادارة بالعودة الى البلاد بالاحد الا انه تاخر لظروف خاصة لمزيد من الاطمئنان.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*التجنيس اجل تعاقد المريخ مع سادومبا من ديسمبر الى يونيو من العام الجديد
كفرووتر تكشف ما لم يكشف عن صفقة سادومبا مع المريخ
 علمت كفر ووتر من مصادر مقربة من مركز القرار بالمريخ ان التجنيس قد تسبب في تاخير قيد اللاعب سادومبا من ديسمبر من العام الي الاول من يونيو المقبل خاصة المريخ قد تلقى دعما من مدربه وبعض من لاعبيه بضرورة قيد اللاعب وضمه للكشف الافريقي وافادت مصادر الصحفية ان اللاعب سادومبا كان برفقة المريخ حتى الساعات الاولي من صباح الحادي والشعرين من الشهر الجاري وكان قريبا من التوقيع في كشوفات المريخ الا ان الاخير اصطدم بموانع كثيرة بعد ان تحرك ان في الساعات الاخيرة من يوم العشرين من نفس الشهر برغبة صادقة من لاعبي الفريق دفعت الادارة للتحرك تجاه اللاعب, يتوقع ان يقوم المريخ بالتعاقد مع اللاعب سادومبا الذي رفض الاهلي المصري ووافق على المريخ في يونيو المقبل وتفيد المتابعات ان المريخ سيكتفي بعنكبة وسادومبا في الفترة التكميلية.
وكشف مصدر موثوق به ان اللاعب حصل على حقوقه كاملة وان ادارة المريخ قامت بدفع ايجار شقة اللاعب وتوفير المعينات له من اجل الاستعداد للنصف الثاني من الموسم الرياضي ويذكر ان اللاعب كان قد اطلق تصريحات ايجابية مبديا ترحيبه باللعب في المريخ في اشارة واضحة لاقتراب الانتقال الى القلعة الحمراء.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياشيخ طارق على الابداعات الرائعة

والشكر موصول للاحباء علي الصغير وهيمو على الاضافات الرائعة 

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

الحديث الكثير عن انتقال هيثم وعلاء الدين لن يعيدهما إلى كشوفات الهلال
جرادة في سروال ولا بعضي إلا قعاده كعب!!
لم ينشغل الناس بموضوع مثل انشغالهم هذه الأيام بانتقال هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف من نادي الهلال «العرضة شمال إلى نادي المريخ «العرضة جنوب»، وذلك لعنصر المفاجأة في ذلك رغم أن اللاعبين أصبحا مطلوقي السراح بعد أن تم شبطهما من الهلال. فما أن تصعد الى مركبة عامة أو تجلس لتناول الطعام في مطعم أو كافتيريا حتى تجد أن الناس يتحدثون عن ذلك الموضوع، وحتى الناس الذين لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم أصحبوا يتحدثون عن ذلك، أما الرياضيون والصحف الرياضية فقد أصبح هذا الموضوع مادة دسمة لهم، فما أن تلقى نظرة على العناوين البارزة للصحف حتى تجدها تتناول هذا الموضوع بـ «البنط العريض»، وحتى السياسية منها بعد أن كانت تتحدث عن المحاولة التخريبية أو الانقلابية أصبحت تتناول المسألة البرنسية بشكل يفوق التصور، ولم تهتم بالميزانية التي أُجيزت في خضم انتقال هيثم وعلاء الدين إلى نادي المريخ.
وفي رأيي أن انتقال لاعب من نادٍ منافس الى نظيره أصبح أمراً عادياً في دنيا الاحتراف عالمياً، وكل لاعب لا يجد استقراراً نفسياً أو مادياً يفكر في الانتقال إلى نادٍ آخر حتى لو كان في آخر الدنيا.. «الصين، اليابان، وروسيا». ولكننا في السودان تشغلنا هذه الأشياء كثيراً، والمفارقات كثيرة في هذه الدنيا، فكم من رئيس اُغتيل على يد حارسه، وكم من قائد فذ انقلبت عليه قاعدته بين ليلة وضحاها وأطاحته عن القيادة.
٭ إلا أن انتقال هيثم وعلاء قد ملأ الدنيا وشغل الناس، وهنا تحضرني قصة رواها أحد الأصدقاء إبَّان انعدام السكر في بداية عقد الإنقاذ، وقد ترك معظم الناس شرب الشاي، وكان هناك ثلاثة أصدقاء اثنان منهم تركا ذلك وأصرَّ الثالث على شرب الشاي بأية وسيلة «بلح، حلاوة». وعندما كانوا في طريقهم إلى أحد المآتم وقد امتطى كل واحد منهم حماره صاروا يتجاذبون أطراف الحديث عن انعدام السكر، وقال أحد اللذين تركا شرب الشاي إن الأمر بالنسبة له صار عادياً فهو يصحو من النوم ويصلي الصبح ثم يتوجه الى عمله كأن شيئاً لم يكن، وقال الثاني إنه عندما يتناول طعام غدائه كان يخرج من منزله متوجهاً إلى مزرعته دون أن يتذكر شرب الشاي ثم يعود في المساء ولا يخطر على باله شاي المغرب.. وظلا الاثنان يتحدثان هكذا عن هذا الموضوع حتى اقترب ثلاثتهم من مكان العزاء، وهنا قال الثالث الذي لم يترك شرب الشاي وظل يشربه بالبلح: «يا أخوانا هو عدم شرب الشاي ده بكتل ليه زول،إلا ترَ بخلي الزول يهضرب زيكم كده!!»
٭ ولذلك أقول إن الحديث الكثير عن انتقال هيثم وعلاء الدين لن يعيدهما إلى كشوفات الهلال، ولا أريد أن يُصاب الجميع بـ «الهضربة»، فالهلال نادٍ كبير ولن تتوقف مسيرته بذهاب لاعبين، وقد مرَّ على الهلال من اللاعبين الكبار خلال مسيرته الرياضية الكثير من أمثال جكسا وعز الدين الدحيش وأمين زكي وسبت دودو وشواطين والضب والثعلب وتنقا ووالي الدين «رحمه الله» وعبد الله موسى وود الكوري الكبير وفوزي المرضي وأحمد آدم وطارق أحمد آدم والكثير ممن لا يُتاح المجال لذكرهم.
٭ ولكن لاعباً مثل هيثم مصطفى الذي أمضى ميعة صباه الخصبة في ربوع نادي الهلال وأطرب عشاقه بفنه الرفيع، ما كان ينبغي له أن يختم مسيرته بالانتقال إلى النادي المنافس، فإن أخطأ رئيس النادي أو مدرب الفريق في حقه، فليس معنى ذلك أن يمسح كل ذلك التاريخ الخصب، وفي كرة القدم لا يمكن لمشجع أن يغير عشقه وميوله بهذه السرعة وهذه الطريقة، ناهيك عن لاعب سكب عرقه وجهده ودافع عن شعار ناديه ببسالة، وكان يمكن للاعب أن يجمد نشاطه إلى حين ذهاب المجلس الحالي فهو ليس دائماً، وكم من مجالس ذهبت عبر مسيرة نادي الهلال وقد عاصرها هيثم مصطفى، وهو يعلم ذلك تماماً، فانتقاله إلى نادي المريخ لم يكن حباً فيه ولكنه نكاية بالبرير، والعاقل الذي لا يتصرف بردود الأفعال مهما كانت، ولن يستطيع هيثم أن يفيد المريخ في شيء، والمثل السوداني يقول: «الما عندو غبينة ما بكاتل» ولن يستطيع البرنس أن يشتري غبينة حتى لو وفر له نادي المريخ المليارات، فهذه الأشياء لا تُشترى ولا تُباع، وقد كان غيره أشطر، وهنا يحضرني انتقال الدحيش إلى نادي المريخ، فالتاريخ يعيد نفسه، وما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة، ووجود البرنس في المريخ لن يضير الهلال في شيء وهو قادر على تعويض فقده، فالهلال كان موجوداً قبل أن ينتقل إليه هيثم وسيظل بعده، والمثل الدارفوري يقول: «جرادة في سروال ولا بعضي إلا قعاده كعب».
وهناك خاطرة تلازمني بأن هيثم مصطفى إذا لعب مباراة ضد فريقه السابق الهلال ربما راودته أحلام الماضي فيمرر الكرة إلى مهند الطاهر!! وقد قال المتنبي:
لكل امرءٍ من دهره ما تعوَّدا
وعادة سيف الدولة الطعنُ في العِدَاء
وهنا أقول بتصرف:
لكل هيثمٍ من دهره ما تعودا
وعادة البرنس التمرير لمهند الطاهرا
وفي الختام نقول إن حواء الهلال ولود ولن تعقم بعد ذهاب هيثم، ولكنه هل يستطيع أن يمنع نفسه من النظر إلى الهلال في السماء وقد حجب ضوؤه النجوم؟ فكيف يبدل الهلال بالنجمة، ونحن في السودان لنا مواقف تجاه هذه النجمة محلياً وعالمياً، ففي السودان حاربنا نجمة الحركة الشعبية وعالمياً نجمة الصهاينة نجمة داود، وقديماً قال الشاعر عبد الله البنا عن الهلال رمز الإسلام:
يا ذا الهلال عن الدنيا أو الدينِ
حدِّثْ فإن حديثاً منك يشفيني
ونلاحظ أن المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام يلبسون بدلات حمراء في انتظار تنفيذ حكم الإعدام، والآن قد لبس هيثم بدلته الحمراء في انتظار إعدام موهبته الكروية.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 


صحيفة الصحافة
نقاط ساخنة
أمجد مهدي الرفاعي 






هضربة أكتر من دي
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

.الفيفا يرد على خطاب الهلال بشأن محترفيه الاجانب يوم 4 يناير 


أكد مصدر باتحاد الكرة في تصريحات لـ (سودانا فوق) أن الاتحاد الدولي الفيفا ولجنة شئون اللاعبين هناك سوف ترد على خطاب نادى الهلال بخصوص بطاقات سيدي بيه والمامى ودومنيك ما بين أيام 3 يناير الى 5 يناير ونفى المصدر صحة وصول شهاداتهما للاتحاد السوداني وقال ان اتحاد كرة القدم لن يتمكن من طلب شهادة الثلاثي الا بعد موافقة الفيفا 
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*كيف يجمد هيثم نشاطه حتى ذهاب المجلس فمن أين يتصرف ويصرف على أسرته هل هنالك عاقل يترك العمل ويجلس حتى ذهاب رئيس العمل؟ مالكم كيف تحكمون ؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

كيف يجمد هيثم نشاطه حتى ذهاب المجلس فمن أين يتصرف ويصرف على أسرته هل هنالك عاقل يترك العمل ويجلس حتى ذهاب رئيس العمل؟ مالكم كيف تحكمون ؟





يا عزالدين ياخوي الناس ديل الحمى طلعت ليهم في راسم . . . بهضربوا ساااااااااي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم



اخيرا .. اجتمع الشمل وعاد الاستقرار للكيان الاحمر
حضور زاه للاقطاب والرموز .. مقترح الوالي يحسم الجدل .. الفريق وعصام يتعاهدان امام الجميع .. جمعية عمومية في يونيو
ماكسيم يوقع رسميا .. المحترفون يؤكدون التزامهم بالحضور قبل انطلاقة الاعداد .. مقترح بتاجيل مهرجان 
نجاح باهر لمبادرة لم الشمل وسحب الاستقالات
استقبال النجوم الجدد اجانب المريخ يؤكدون وصولهم
مقترح بتاجيل مهرجان استقبال النجوم الجدد
رسميا مكسيم يوقع للمريخ 
الزعيم تتابع ترتيبات الاعداد .. محترفو المريخ يحددون يومي 3 . 4 يناير موعدا للوصول
اتجاه للموافقة  على طلب المنتخب المصري .. واكرم الهادي يتاخر ليومين
المهندس : اكملنا الترتيبات الخاصة بالمعسكر .. ومتفائلون بانطلاقة جيدة للموسم الرياضيالمريخ يمنح نجمه الجديد القميص الشهير .. مرتضى كبير : سانفض الغبار عن الرقم 10 .. اتشرف بارتدائه بعد النيجيري وارغو .. الظروف حرمت ستيفن من التالق به .. وامكانياتي تؤهلني لحمله خلال المباريات المحلية والافريقيةاتمنى عودة اعضاء المجلس المستقيلين للعمل من جديد .. الوقت ليس مناسبا للاستقالة ولااريد ان يقول الناس ان كراعنا حارة على المريخ
لااهتم كثيرا بالالقاب .. في الفيسبوك ينادونني بمورتا وفي كادوقلي يطلقون علي كبيرو وانا في انتظار لقب جديد من جماهير المريخ
امين خزينة المريخ يكشف التحديات الكبيرة من الدوحة .. خالد شرف : الفريق يحتاج لقرابة المليار لدخول الموسم الجديد في قمة الاستقرار .. وجدنا تجاوبا من روابط الخليج بالدعم المادي وتسديد مقدم معسكر تونس ضربة البداية
في جلسة احتضنها منزل رئيس المريخ المستقيل جمال الوالي ..ثماني دقائق تحسم استقرار مجلس نادي المريخ .. الفريق عبدالله وعصام الحاج يتفقان على الاستمرار ستة اشهر قادمة  ..وعقد جمعية عمومية في يونيو
 حضور كبير لرموز المريخ .. سبدرات والمرضي ومحمد الشيخ مدني يشرفون الجلسة .. ودكتور عمر محمود خالد يتغزل في النادي الاحمر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*علمت كفر ووتر من مصادر مقربة من مركز القرار بالمريخ ان التجنيس قد تسبب في تاخير قيد اللاعب سادومبا من ديسمبر من العام الي الاول من يونيو المقبل;


الكلام ليك يا المنطط عينيك
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزيل الشكر لكل الذين نقلوا لنا اهم الاخبار !!
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*مشكورين وكل سنة وانتم طيبين.
                        	*

----------

